# Cobia At Ovp!!!!



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

any predictions on when they will show up?


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Around 8:37am  Sat


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

actually I just called them and they said they wont be there until 7:58pm.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

On Sat ...are you sure?


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

did you call the cobe familly, or the pier think it will be later sometimes junior forgets to go before leaving home


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

I really think its gonna be @ 8:37am sat 

that would be funny if someone really did catch one sat @ that time.......


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

weather permitting i hope its me


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Well call me and let me know if your the one who catches the fish on my prediction


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

..........from what I heard there has already been 1 caught there (not big, but none the less caught)!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i might be out there sunday so in that case, they will show up at 6:49am Sunday


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

there have been a couple hooked; one pup was brought up


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

*OVCobiapat...*

IS this Patrick?? the other one? If not sorry


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

haha yea this is patrick i just made this account got bored in school who is this?


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

the other Patrick, from Richmond


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

hahha oh der thats right i thought i remebered the name yea i have keyboarding first block and made an account i got two new toys man a rainshadow 1508 and penn 975 cs ld and i figured out that other custom i got when i traded the st.croix +calcutta is a g-loomis


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

sweet man. this is my last week of school so ill be at the pier all the time now. Were taking the boat out Saturday, gonna go work on them cobia's!


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

yea i get out thrusday im not a boat person but me and arthur (you may know him) are heading to buxton this weekend


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Finally one of the Boys decited to make a showing here Welcome to the Boards Patrick maybe ill cathc up with yall soon,, been over at seagull doing alot of fishing tell ya bro and ma i said hi 

BoNes -N- CrEw


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

sure thing why are you fishing at that god forbided place (not intending on hurting anyones feelings) all your gonna catch is skates and tourons


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

They dont close the pier down on ya there.


----------



## OVCobiapat757 (Jun 13, 2006)

ohhhh haha you must not know, it open 24/7 now its been that way for about 2 weeks i have already spent the weekend out there


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

It happened while it was 24/7 ....even had a post about it.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

OVCobiapat757 said:


> ohhhh haha you must not know, it open 24/7 now its been that way for about 2 weeks i have already spent the weekend out there



not per a recent post here just under a week ago ,,, but its all good its a new pier that still has its bugs like all new things to be worked out


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

:--|


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> They dont close the pier down on ya there.



Ill second that


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> any predictions on when they will show up?


No offense man, but when you see a title like that alot of people expect a report or a picture.

*50" Striper at SPSP!!!!!*
..has anyone ever caught one?

*World Record Tautog!!!!*
..what do you think would be a good bait for it?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Otter said:


> No offense man, but when you see a title like that alot of people expect a report or a picture.
> 
> *50" Striper at SPSP!!!!!*
> ..has anyone ever caught one?
> ...



otter your a funny dood man. i was thinking of a tactful way of saying that myself.....

awesome!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Otter said:


> No offense man, but when you see a title like that alot of people expect a report or a picture.
> 
> *50" Striper at SPSP!!!!!*
> ..has anyone ever caught one?
> ...




why do you think I titled it that way?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> why do you think I titled it that way?


To highlight your razor sharp wit obviously. If you have a day job, stick to it.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

dude, let it go........maybe take a vacation, get a massage, a few hugs or something....this is just a message board dont let it ruin your day


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> ......maybe take a vacation, get a massage, a few hugs or something


whoa whoa whoa... slow down we barely know each other.

I _was _thinking about vacation though, maybe you could hook me up with directions to fantasy land pier where you caught that 45lb striper and the 50 keeper greys?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Otter said:


> whoa whoa whoa... slow down we barely know each other.
> 
> I _was _thinking about vacation though, maybe you could hook me up with directions to fantasy land pier where you caught that 45lb striper and the 50 keeper greys?


LMAO...Otter     

Hey boss...~ding ding~the plane...the plane.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Otter said:


> whoa whoa whoa... slow down we barely know each other.
> 
> I _was _thinking about vacation though, maybe you could hook me up with directions to fantasy land pier where you caught that 45lb striper and the 50 keeper greys?




maybe you could read the board a little more often and see the link to the striper I caught...plenty of other people have.....research before you make an idiot of yourself.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27507


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*Alright tough guy*

Idiot huh? Let me say this and then I'm done with you.

I read your one and only bs report that you posted on 5/16:


bulchitaddiction said:


> in a word.......AWESOME!!!! Caught well over 50 grey trout most over 15 inches, lots of shad, perch, and the best part was a 45lb striper I caught under the lights on a piece of "undisclosed cutbait


Let me put it to you this way:










It's a nice fish. You don't have to make stuff up.

...


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*I was waiting*

for this since the pic was posted  
Nice fish though 
MATT


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Right on the nose Otter !!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

unless you were holding the scale I guess you wouldn't know......call bs if you want....i'd rather keep the place to myself anyway


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Oh Lawdy*

Cant we all just git along?????


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Fa*

nice fish, buy a new scale, and yes you can keep your KP duty all to yourself  

Hey I'll do us both a favor and ...


Go fish somewhere else  

Ol' Kiptopeke crab pot`bucket


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*striper*

i didnt wanna upset anyone when i first saw that striper pic on 6/2/06 but im glad somebody else realized that fish was no 45 pounder.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> ....this is just a message board


No, actually this is a fishing forum where people ask questions, share knowledge with others, offer suggestions and celebrate HONEST fishing reports and victory with each other...not bogus headers.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

damn yall take this way too seriously....once again....its just a message board, but quite frankly i dont care if you dont believe me....i had 4 witnesses to the weight so thats really all that matters to me.......and yes, Kiptopeke is a crab pot bucket but its the best damn place Ive ever fished.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> unless you were holding the scale I guess you wouldn't know......call bs if you want....i'd rather keep the place to myself anyway


that fish is not 45 lbs cmon im a pollock and i can tell you that


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

well the man said he had witnesses and the scale... give him the benefit of a double...

on a site note.. check out the 42 and 32 fish by Neil and I


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> well the man said he had witnesses and the scale... give him the benefit of a double...
> 
> on a site note.. check out the 42 and 32 fish by Neil and I


i need to stop fishing with al and start fishing with you guys..i figured i fish with an asian guy and the fish would flock to me..must be that irish in al


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> well the man said he had witnesses and the scale... give him the benefit of a double...
> 
> on a site note.. check out the 42 and 32 fish by Neil and I


their tails look like brooms good gawd


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*I agree with Otter...*

This is a message board to share information about fishing and fishing reports. We all enjoy it but we're all busy and when you put a title up like yours some people are just going to see it and bust out and go there without even opening the post or spread the information to others in error. You got a question - ask it - you got a report - post it.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> well the man said he had witnesses and the scale... give him the benefit of a double...
> 
> on a site note.. check out the 42 and 32 fish by Neil and I


Hey Teo
Sweet pish.
Is your pish gutted and cleaned already? That's just like my mom wants my pish, head on, descaled and gutted.

Al's irish?!!??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I've caught a few stripers...buncha sissy fish... 











Andy....looks like yer hitchin to and fro the OBX.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

cute pic al


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Hey Teo
> Sweet pish.
> Is your pish gutted and cleaned already? That's just like my mom wants my pish, head on, descaled and gutted.
> 
> Al's irish?!!??


Mine was bled and gutten as soon as I caught it. I was thinking about eating the fish than weighting it.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

AndyMedic said:


> cute pic al


W/ out his stool his hair looks long


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


>


I got it hes not Irish hes Mexican,,,, look at the hair that boy has on his head yep hes mexican


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> W/ out his stool his hair looks long


Ouch... 

Hate being short...


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Them Irish Asians have thick blood he will be ok...lol


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mrs.Fishbones
W/ out his stool his hair looks long 

lmao


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

FishinAddiction said:


> unless you were holding the scale I guess you wouldn't know......call bs if you want....i'd rather keep the place to myself anyway



dood im not much on BS, but if your gonna keep to your story ima call you out. all i know is that fish that teo put the picture up of was a 40+lb fish... and the head on that thing WHALLOPS the head on your fish, your fish is skinny and doesnt have a gut. i have a real hard time believing that fish is anywhere NEAR 45lbs. no offense, well actually i dont care, but you can see your hand on the fish and see in relation what the size of the fish is.... it aint no 45lber. if your scale read 45 you need to get that mofo calibrated.....and as for you al, keep those little 40inch 15-20lbers out of this site. no pictures prior to 2000 can be used as catch photos.....

oh and by the way, unlike your picture, im holding that fish closed mouth against my chest, your holding him open mouth and pushed to the camer(to makem look 45lbs instead of the 15-20) he weighed.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> ..and as for you al, keep those little 40inch 15-20lbers out of this site. no pictures prior to 2000 can be used as catch photos.....


Hey....it's been a while since I caught any fish....Wish I had your life ya wanna trade life partners and kids?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Hey....it's been a while since I caught any fish....Wish I had your life ya wanna trade life partners and kids?


al we've been over this.... claire aint your kid... you aint a good lookin dood as the picture clearly shows, your child is a beautiful little girl... can we say... SOOKS baby?


hell you fish 2wice as much as I do.. I just catch 2wice as much as you do   

you missed mojitos and cobia nuggets at the house last night........cant fish this weekend, WORK we took on a new project, however we should get up next week brother


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nserch4Drum said:


> ya wanna trade life partners ...


Al, I don't know how many times I have to tell you that this is not the appropriate place for posting ads for swinging.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

DOH!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Al, I don't know how many times I have to tell you that this is not the appropriate place for posting ads for swinging.


sorry Matt....so when you coming over?  BYOS...

Bring yer own swinger


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> sorry Matt....so when you coming over?  BYOS...
> 
> Bring yer own swinger


Matt, I hear Shooter is available.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Nj,

I heard Teo is not just available, but interested in you  

Ta only ding I want from da Craw is his TLD-15  

Tackle ho no swing `bucket


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

The Bucket said:


> Nj,
> I heard Teo is not just available, but interested in you


Hey.. that's Shooter's toy...Shooter will weld to something if you start rumor like that.. I like him as a friend, but I wouldn't trust him with a gaff.     

go bucket pot stirring


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*1214 views and 67 replys - man o man i thought i was gonna see a big azz cobie laid out on the pier and all i saw were pics of these stupid stripers..... i caught a cobia ONCE, just ONE !! 

heck anyone catch stripers .......even ME !! *


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*and if you dont belive that i even saw RATTLER catch one !! *


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

those are some huge croakers!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

1 ST Keeper 39 inches released at OVP.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thx fer answering the question, Digger!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Now close this thread out please!

Stop the bickering and go feesh!


----------

